# Quarantine practices survey



## montay (Nov 9, 2009)

Fellow herpers, we invite you to participate in a web based survey to ask Australian keepers and breeders about the important issue of *quarantine practices*. 
The results of this survey will be published in an upcoming edition of the popular Australian reptile magazine, *Tails & Scales*.
Your responses are completely *confidential* and cannot be traced back to you - so we encourage your candid feedback and comments.
This survey has been approved by distribution by Slateman.
The survey has around 18 questions, and will take you 10-15 minutes to complete.
Please click here to go directly to the survey: 
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=GclyTnEUlplBUISyR5LJsg_3d_3d 
Thanking you in anticipation of a great response rate!
:lol:


----------



## melgalea (Nov 9, 2009)

Scales and Tails


----------



## montay (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry, I meant to say Scales & Tails .... 29 responses already! Thank you all so much!


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Nov 9, 2009)

done


----------



## montay (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you! 


beardy_boy_6 said:


> done


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 9, 2009)

r u able to c if mine worked?i was having complications with it,i finish a page and continue than it takes me back to the previous page,i finally got down to the last page and pressed the thats it button and it took me back to previous page so i gave up on it


----------



## montay (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi - I can't find this info out. The surveys are untraceable, except for an IP address. Of course, this is the strength of the survey, so they are anonymous.
Please try again, if you would like to. I would really like to get your feedback.
Hopefully nobody else is experiencing these problems? 



azn4114 said:


> r u able to c if mine worked?i was having complications with it,i finish a page and continue than it takes me back to the previous page,i finally got down to the last page and pressed the thats it button and it took me back to previous page so i gave up on it


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 9, 2009)

done. happy to help out, and be interested to see other peoples responses. i think you should have put some larger length time frames in the quarantine thing to see who does 6mths-1yr though.


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 9, 2009)

montay said:


> Hi - I can't find this info out. The surveys are untraceable, except for an IP address. Of course, this is the strength of the survey, so they are anonymous.
> Please try again, if you would like to. I would really like to get your feedback.
> Hopefully nobody else is experiencing these problems?


 all done now


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 9, 2009)

Completed, it will be good to see the results of this


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 9, 2009)

I only have 1 reptile at the moment...but I will be purchasing a pair of shinglebacks next week...They will be most likely in the same room...but if this is such a great issue...I can quarantine them downstairs.

In Jan I will be picking up 5 hatchlings from SNAKERANCH....I am of 2 minds whether or not to keep them in a separate location....I know I will keep the 5 together in (separate) click clacks...and I will wash hands between feeding cleaning each one.

Who does this and for how long? Or is it sufficient to just maintain strict handling protocols such as oldest to newest (washing hands etc in between) and not mixing them in with each other?

I would be interested in peoples thoughts on this as it has been on my mind of late.


----------



## montay (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, it's a good point - I think IBD is a real issue for many of us with boids. 



antaresia_boy said:


> done. happy to help out, and be interested to see other peoples responses. i think you should have put some larger length time frames in the quarantine thing to see who does 6mths-1yr though.


----------



## montay (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi - keep a look out for our article when we publish it in early 2010. Simon and I will have some very good information ...



beatlloydy said:


> I only have 1 reptile at the moment...but I will be purchasing a pair of shinglebacks next week...They will be most likely in the same room...but if this is such a great issue...I can quarantine them downstairs.
> 
> In Jan I will be picking up 5 hatchlings from SNAKERANCH....I am of 2 minds whether or not to keep them in a separate location....I know I will keep the 5 together in (separate) click clacks...and I will wash hands between feeding cleaning each one.
> 
> ...


----------



## montay (Nov 9, 2009)

50 responses and climbing


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 9, 2009)

Done! Too easy 

I've never thought of buying products from a store that has reptiles. Not that you see them in NSW anyway, but how many have not considered diseases being transported home on products, and going straight into the enclosure?


----------



## montay (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi all, the survey is going really well. Please respond if you have not done so already.
Cheers


----------



## phillthediamond (Nov 10, 2009)

All done! i got an A


----------



## sarah_m (Nov 10, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Done! Too easy
> 
> I've never thought of buying products from a store that has reptiles. Not that you see them in NSW anyway, but how many have not considered diseases being transported home on products, and going straight into the enclosure?


I'd never considered it before.


----------



## montay (Nov 10, 2009)

Yep, it'll be very interested to look at this finding when we analyze the data later. Already, we are seeing some interesting trends in the data, but of course, my lips are sealed! 


sarah_m said:


> I'd never considered it before.


----------



## Addamo13 (Nov 10, 2009)

all done


----------



## AsherNicholls (Nov 10, 2009)

Done


----------



## montay (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi - keep 'em coming!


----------

